# My Sister-in-laws take on the Bride...



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

Her first try at painting a model....My Brother-in-law got the bug to start building some of his monster models,he'll build them she'll paint them.I don't think it's too bad for the first time.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice!...and Glossy!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Bravo! The detail work on the Bride's face is particularily impressive!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

First time?..............
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GREAT for a first time!
Just buy her some dullcoat.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

She did an excellent job!! Very cool!!:thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

First time painting a model? Some people just got the gift for doing this, cause that definitely has the making of great future potential.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Definitely a great job.A little shiny but great detail work.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Lovely work. I agree with the others about the shine. It looks like the studio's sprinkler system went off... Adding a coat of clear flat will make her perfect. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, great work, especially for a first kit. A bit glossy? - maybe the lady thought models are built to be ornaments, so should be shiny!


----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

My sis-in-law was over tonight,I told her about Dull Cote.I think I'll just pick it up for her.I told her it was a bit too glossy.I showed her my Three Stooges model,I sprayed it with a flat matte lacquer,looks good.She said she liked the flat better than the gloss.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Dullcote is all it needs. Other than that - perfecto!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm impressed! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I hope to see more models painted by her.:wave:


The movie is in B&W, where did the colors come from?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice job, particularly for a newbie. And I am in total agreement about it desperately needing a spray of Dull Cote. You can pick it up at Michael's if you have one nearby for 40% off if you go to their website and print the coupon. Michael's doesn't have too much in the way of hobby supplies but I get almost all my Dull Cote there.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Kudos for a great job.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is beautiful work! The wood grain is very realistic as well as the stone's in the wall. Excellent choice of colors on the figures, and the shading is perfect! Outstanding job for a first time, very well done! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

If sister-in-law now agrees a dull finish is better, then this is very promising. You should run a poll, WLRay: 'What kit would you like my sister-in-law to build next?'!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> If sister-in-law now agrees a dull finish is better, then this is very promising. You should run a poll, WLRay: 'What kit would you like my sister-in-law to build next?'!


How about another figure kit like the Moebius Black Widow.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very impressive work! Love her attention to detail. 

Sean


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey! This is my first post here! I would agree that Sis did a great job on her Bride kit! This kit is what has gotten me interested in modeling again. It's a gem!

There are two elements of her paint job that caught my eye, the addition of the tan colors in the stone wall was very nice and very subtle AND what did she use for the bottles and the beakers? I really like the liquid look of the colors she used. Could you ask her for us? Could we even see a closer picture of the wall and beakers?

And while she is being urged to use Dull Cote --- and I agree and prefer a matte finish --- will the Dull Cote have an adverse effect on the clear parts? I can't recall ever using it on a kit that had clear parts.

But, again, well done!


----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> Hey! This is my first post here! I would agree that Sis did a great job on her Bride kit! This kit is what has gotten me interested in modeling again. It's a gem!
> 
> There are two elements of her paint job that caught my eye, the addition of the tan colors in the stone wall was very nice and very subtle AND what did she use for the bottles and the beakers? I really like the liquid look of the colors she used. Could you ask her for us? Could we even see a closer picture of the wall and beakers?
> 
> ...


Here is a link to what she used to paint all the glassware......
http://www.joann.com/glass-stain-paint-set-12-pots-primary/prd35487/

Also the closed top bottles were painted on the outside and the beakers and bowls that had a opening are painted on the inside. She also added three inches to the stone background using styrofoam.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks, WL! And thanks for the link to Joann's! What a relief to see that the paints are sold in a set for $3.29 and that I won't have to buy a dozen bottles to get the kind of look that Sis got! And thank her for the information as well. 

Do we have anything else to look forward to from Sis? The upcoming Moebius Creature or Deluxe Dracula?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Fantastic Work for a first time!!! She definately has some talent~!

Love the way she did the glassware too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Very nice job, particularly for a newbie. And I am in total agreement about it desperately needing a spray of Dull Cote. You can pick it up at Michael's if you have one nearby for 40% off if you go to their website and print the coupon. Michael's doesn't have too much in the way of hobby supplies but I get almost all my Dull Cote there.


What he said! ^^^^^^^^ 


~ Chris​


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Great work on the build and the paint job. I like the blending of colors on the monster's face, especially. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Amazing work! She should be proud of her work!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

For those of you with a Hobby Lobby nearby, I found a set of glass stain paints there too, and a little cheaper than the set at Jo-Ann.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

deadmanincfan said:


> For those of you with a Hobby Lobby nearby, I found a set of glass stain paints there too, and a little cheaper than the set at Jo-Ann.


Glass stain paint? Is that supposed to make glass look like it's dyed - meaning like stained glass that actually has the colour in it? There was a paint that my mom had back in the day that had this effect with a little frosted look to it when dried. 

~ Chris​


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dyonisis said:


> Glass stain paint? Is that supposed to make glass look like it's dyed - meaning like stained glass that actually has the colour in it? There was a paint that my mom had back in the day that had this effect with a little frosted look to it when dried.
> 
> ~ Chris​


That is exactly what it is, Chris me boy...works great on clear styrene too, as you can see!


----------

